# I may have found a vet I'm comfortable with!



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

And I'm really excited. The last one was nice but they didn't know enough about hedgies and weren't listening to my suggestions. This one I got to talk to because it's the vet that my parents take our dog and cat to and, unfortunately, we had to put my cat down. So as I'm sitting there crying(had this kitty for 13 years, she was 18 and I'm only 19. Long friendship.) I randomly asked about hedgehogs haha. It threw them off a bit but they were very nice and the nurse went to "find me information" online and came back talking of HHC.  So I know they are capable of finding up-to-date information and when I was telling them stuff they didn't know (to use revolution for mites, for example) the doctor seemed a bit surprised but then quickly nodded in agreement. 

I am so happy I found a place that I can talk to and that will work with me to give my hedgie the best care. 
I just hope their slight lack of knowledge isn't too much of a problem.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Awesome. A vet that is willing to listen to us and do research is wonderful. I would rather have a less experienced vet that will listen to what I have to say, than one who is experienced but disregards everything I say without discussing it. 

I'm sorry about your cat.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorry about your cat  but 18 is quite an age, she must have had a wonderful life. 

Finding a good vet can be hard, in my town there are 3 vets so I emailed them but none of them ever treated a hedgehog. Luckily one of them knew someone who did, he lives one hour away from me. Feels good to know that your hedgehog is in save hands.
Maybe you can find a vet (even if he/she lives further away) who already has some experience treating hedgehogs, so they can exchange information? It's good that they are willing to learn, it would be nice if there were more vets who knew at least a bit about hedgehogs.


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about your cat. That's quite the long friendship. My parents got my dog a year before I was born and losing her when she was 13 felt like losing a best friend. 

But on a happier note, I'm glad to hear you found a vet for Diggory!  I have to agree with Nancy. I'd rather have a vet who is inexperienced with hedgies, but is open to suggestions and happy to learn that one who has hedgie experience and is set in his/her ways.


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you for the well wishes about my cat. I know she was ready to go...she was so calm the whole time we were there. It was really hard but I know she can finally rest and isn't in pain anymore. (they said she most likely had kidney failure and that it was painful)


----------

